# مناسبات > وأذن في الناس بالحج >  قريش للحج والعمرة .. ضروري جدا

## دواء الروح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة ... حبيت اسأل عن حملة قريش للحج والعمرة ... الي يعرف عنها شئ ياليت يكتبلي ... لاني اريد اسير الحج هذه السنة ان شا الله... ومحتارة.. واذا احد رايح معها يخبرني عنهم بالضبط .. او اذا احد يعرف احد من اهله رايح معاهم ياليت يسألهم ويخبرنا ..
وجزاكم الله كل الخير يا رب

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

الـزوجـان في الحـج 
حكم الحلق والتقصير للمحرم خارج الحرم 
أعمال يعدل ثوابها الحج 
فقه حج المريض 
38 فضيلة من فضائل الحج 
محظورات الاحرام للنساء في العمرة 
كيف نستقبل الحجاج 
معلومات عن حج التمتع وأهم شروطه 
احكام تخص المرأة في الحج والعمرة 
شروط ملابس المرأة في العمرة

----------


## دواء الروح

وينكم يا اخواتي ...

----------


## دواء الروح

الله يخليكم ساعدوني ... ما في وقت ولازم نحجز بسرعة ... الي يعرف شئ عن حملة قريش يساعدني ..

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## ندو بنت فدو

انا أخويا يشتغل في شركة قريش مسئول في مخيم عرفات

وانا حجيت معهم قبل 3 سنوات وقبل 5 سنوات وكل العائلة حجو فيها لانها حملة اصحابها من العائلة

وانا مابمدحها كتير بس هيا شركة حلوة ولها اكتر من 20 سنة في هادا المجال
وموقعهم السنة دي في منى جنب الجمرات على الساحات

وحيركبو القطار وسعرهم سئلت عنه من مكة 6500 ريال ومن خارج مكة بر 6700 وبرنامج الجو 7800 ريال

واذا حابه تعرفي اكثر هدي ارقام تلفوناتهم المركز الرئيسي يمنع وضع الارقام على العام
ايميلهم اذا تسمح الادارة فقط للمساعده لا اكتر 

يمنع وضع الايميل على العام[


وإنشاءالله أكون أفدتك وربنا يتقبل منك انشاءالله 

ويمكن يكون قصدك حملة قريش الى في الشارقة هذه ماعرف عنها شي

بس اخوي يقول انو في حملة اسمها قريش في الشارقة وادارتها من الهند

حتى في الاسم التجاري يقول استاذنو مننا اصحاب الحملة ولا يعرف عنها شئ


انشاءالله افدتك

----------


## سكوون الغراام

انا سرت ويا حملة قريش اللي في الشارجه بس العمره ماعندي فكره عن الحج 
الاخت ندو للمعلوومه فقط حملة قريش اللي في الشارجه اداره وراعيه من عيال البلااد مب من الهند مثل ماقلتي 
لانا تعاملنا وياهم اكثر من خمس سنين متوااصله 
بس عن الحج ماعندي فكره 
بالنسبه لحملات الحج وايد يمدحوون الحملاات الكويتيه

----------


## @الحلا كله@

UP UP UP

----------


## أهبل عاقلة

والله حملة قريش ماعليها كلاام من ناحيه المساكن والترتيب

والله انا السنه اللي طافت روحت العمره معاهم الصرااحه استاانست ويااهم واحلى شي تعاملهم

وبعدين حملة قريش اصحاابها من اعيال الابلاد وانا اعرف اهله الحملة عدل

اللي بيروح مع حملة قريش اقوول لهم لاتشيلون هم والله قريش تووب فالتعامل بس هي غاليه بالنسبه لي بس تستاهل والله انها نظيفه من الخااطر

ولاتشلون هم من ناحية السكن

----------


## الدانه 2009

للرفع

----------


## ما يكبرني لقب

:Big Grin: تردون على الموضوع وترفعونه بعد سنة
الموضوع صار له سنة شوفو التاريخ

----------


## بنت كشيش

> انا أخويا يشتغل في شركة قريش مسئول في مخيم عرفات
> 
> وانا حجيت معهم قبل 3 سنوات وقبل 5 سنوات وكل العائلة حجو فيها لانها حملة اصحابها من العائلة
> 
> وانا مابمدحها كتير بس هيا شركة حلوة ولها اكتر من 20 سنة في هادا المجال
> وموقعهم السنة دي في منى جنب الجمرات على الساحات
> 
> وحيركبو القطار وسعرهم سئلت عنه من مكة 6500 ريال ومن خارج مكة بر 6700 وبرنامج الجو 7800 ريال
> 
> ...


(ياريت حملة قريش اللي في الشارجه هاذي اسعارهم اليوم عطوني اسعار السنه
(الغرفه الثنائيه 39,000 )درهم بس سكنهم وايد مريح !!
وان شالله تتيسر اموري بروح معاهم اذا الله راد السنه
دعواتكن

----------


## الهنوف2007

مرحبا خواتي،،،

ياليت الي عندها معلومات أكثر عن هالحمله من ناحية السكن ونظافته جودة والخدمات والمواصلات تفيدنا بها بسسسسرعه لأني ناويه احجز عندهم إن شاء الله.

----------

